# Relier Freebox HD sur iMac (par S-video avec tuner Hybrid)



## suscrofa (16 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt acquérir un iMac 24" auquel je vais rajouter un tuner USB : TV Terratec Hybrid Cinergy XS (avec entrée S-Video et composite).
Etant abonné à Free, je voudrais relier ma freebox HD à mon iMac (pour en faire ma sortie télé) à l'aide de l'entrée de mon tuner TV.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment procéder d'un point de vue logiciel (je pense pouvoir m'en sortir du côté des branchements).
Ca semble à priori possible, puisqu'on peut relier des consoles de jeu avec ce procédé, en passant par EyeTV. Comment cela se passerait dans le cas d'une freebox HD?

Merci pour votre réponse,

S.


----------



## poissonfree (16 Mai 2008)

Pareil! 
Mais tu vas perdre en qualité d'images.

Il me semble que tu peux avoir la freebox en utilisant vlc sans utiliser un tuner tv (usb)


----------



## suscrofa (16 Mai 2008)

poissonfree a dit:


> Pareil!
> Mais tu vas perdre en qualité d'images.
> 
> Il me semble que tu peux avoir la freebox en utilisant vlc sans utiliser un tuner tv (usb)


Effectivement, je connais bien cette solution qui passe par VLC (le multiposte), mais ce n'est pas l'équivalent : elle utilise un flux internet et toutes les chaines ne sont pas accessibles (dont TF1 et M6, et de nombreuses autres!, sans parler des services accessibles directement via le boitier freebox HD : VOD, etc...).
Même si je m'attend effectivement à perdre en qualité d'image (quoique les tests faits avec des consoles de jeux laissent présager que ça ne sera pas une perte hallucinante), je cherche réellement à relier mon boitier freebox HD à l'iMac pour m'en servir de téléviseur...


----------



## ratapignata (16 Mai 2008)

a mon avis tu relies la prise peritel/Svideo de la box avec un cable video a l'entree de la cle grace au bout vendu avec ce genre peut etre






ou






mais le premier est je crois celui qui faut

A+


----------



## suscrofa (16 Mai 2008)

Merci ratapignata pour la réponse.

Effectivement, du point de vue des branchements, le plus simple sera sans doute de relier la freebox et la clé USB par un câble S-video dans les 2 sens (il n'existe pas de prise peritel sur le boitier HD ; sinon je peux aussi essayer avec un câble coaxial, mais la qualité sera moindre).

Par contre, je me demande :
1) Est-ce que cette solution a déjà été testée, et si oui fonctionne-t-elle correctement?
2) Quel(s) serai(ent) le(s) soft(s) -- et les réglages associés -- qui me permettrai(en)t d'avoir un rendu directement sur l'iMac. EyeTV semble prometteur à ce sujet (il me semble que les consoles de jeux passent par lui), mais je n'est pas réellement trouvé de témoignages là-dessus, et n'en sais donc pas plus...

A +,

S.


----------



## ratapignata (16 Mai 2008)

suscrofa a dit:


> Merci ratapignata pour la réponse.
> 
> Effectivement, du point de vue des branchements, le plus simple sera sans doute de relier la freebox et la clé USB par un câble S-video dans les 2 sens (il n'existe pas de prise peritel sur le boitier HD ; sinon je peux aussi essayer avec un câble coaxial, mais la qualité sera moindre).
> 
> ...


N'a t il pas sur eyetV une procedure pour brancher sa freebox j'ai lu çà ici 
je crois que tous les softs marchent s'ils ont un entree composite


As-tu essayé une cle autre qu' elgato  et eyeTV 2.5 ou 3.02, ca marche?

Je cherche une clé pour la TV TNT-HD qui connait??


----------



## suscrofa (17 Mai 2008)

Merci ratapignata pour le lien, j'en ferais bon usage  ! (je devrais recevoir mon iMac d'ici 1 semaine-10 jours). je vous tiendrai au courant de la difficulté à avoir fait la manip.
Pour le moment, j'ai reçu ma clé (Terractec Cinergy Hybrid XS), qui possède un tuner analogique et un tuner TNT, et je fais pour le moment quelques tests sur mon PC pour me faire la main (c'est vrai que ces iMac donnent pas mal de raisons pour switcher!)
Je viens de réussir le branchement de ma freebox HD sur la clé (via l'entrée S-video et la prise 2 RCA/jack), et je reçois donc la TV de la freebox sur le logiciel fourni avec!
Je pense effectivement qu'EyeTV devrait se comporter de la même façon (j'aurai la version 3.02)...

Concernant ta demande à propos d'une clé tuner TNT HD, le format HD dépend de la sortie (ie. de la résolution de ton téléviseur ou de ton moniteur), et pas du tuner en lui-même (ie. tous les tuner TNT sont potentiellement HD, pourvu que la sortie le soit).
Je te conseillerai donc la Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XS, bien moins chère que l'elgato hybrid, pour des prestations tout-à-fait identiques!


Je vous tiendrai au courant de kla facilité des brnahcements et de la configuration dès que possible.

A bientôt,

S.


----------



## poissonfree (17 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu les deux et j'ai gardé l'elgato. 
Coté prix, l'elgato n'est pas forcement beaucoup plus cher.
Ce qu'il faut voir c'est que l'elgato est toujours vendu avec eyetv alors que pour la terratec il y a les deux versions


----------



## suscrofa (17 Mai 2008)

Salut Poissonfree,

Je sais effectivement que Terratec possède quelques inconvénients (mineurs) par rapport à l'elgato hybrid : encombrement très légèrement supérieur, et capteur infra-rouge pour la télécommande qui est situé dans l'extension des entrées analogiques (plutôt que dans la clé chez l'elgato). Hormis ces détails, pour quelle(s) raison(s) ton choix s'est-il porté sur l'elgato?
Egalement, ce qui me conforte dans mon idée que le branchement réussi sur mon PC avec le logiciel fourni avec la terratec risque fortement de marcher avec eyetv, c'est qu'il existe un packaging spécialement dédié pour mac : (terratec + eyetv) pour quelques dizaines d'euros en moins que l'elgato hybrid + eyetv... C'est 2 clés semblent donc très fortement similaires dans leur fonctionnement...

S.


----------



## poissonfree (17 Mai 2008)

C'est principalement pour les inconvénients mineurs : 
- le port infrarouge pour la télécommande sur les câbles d'extension 
- obliger d'utiliser une rallonge pour y brancher le câble d'antenne (je n'ai jamais essayé la petite antenne livrée) 
- obliger (ou quasi) d'acheter un adaptateur RCA -> jack sinon pour l'audio faut repasser  

Donc ça fait beaucoup trop chose à mon gout!
De l'autre coté, la clef toute seule permet déjà d'économiser certaines petites choses (comme le 1 et le 2, pour le 3 y'a pas besoin car c'est déjà en RCA)


----------



## ratapignata (19 Mai 2008)

N'est ce pas le meme materiel fourni ? je n'arrive pas a voir les différences dont parlent poissonfree et suscrofa
Pourriez m'eclairer davantage ?
merci


----------



## suscrofa (19 Mai 2008)

Il s'agit du même matériel, mais le "packaging" est différent. Comme nous le disions, la clé Elgato présente plusieurs détails mieux pensés :
- Le capteur infra-rouge est situé dans la clé (plutôt que dans le câble d'extensions son + entrées vidéo analogiques) (cf. la photo que j'ai jointe dans mon post #5, où on voit depuis le bas vers le haut : capteur infra-rouge pour la télécommande ; entrée son [jack] ; entrée vidéo composite ; entrée vidéo S-video).
- Sur ce câble d'extensions, l'entrée son est sous forme RCA chez la clé Elgato (et sous forme jack chez la clé Terratec ; cf. la photo que j'ai jointe dans mon post #5).
- La prise antenne se branche directement sur la clé Elgato, tandis qu'il faut utiliser un adaptateur (fourni) chez la clé Terratec (cf. l'image que je joins à ce post).

A noter que la 2ème image que tu as jointe à ton post montre la clé Terratec Hybrid XS FM (ie. elle fait tuner FM, en plus de tuner TV analogique et tuner TV TNT). Il existe la clé Terratec Hybrid XS (toute simple) qui ne dispose que des 2 tuners TV. Je ne sais donc pas si ça provient de la différence entre les clé "Hybrid XS" et "Hybrid XS FM", mais j'ai pour ma part la clé Terratec Hybrid XS (ie. sans tuner FM), et l'entrée son dans le câble d'extension est avec une entrée jack (ie. comme sur la photo que j'avais jointe dans mon post #5), et pas une entrée RCA (ie. la photo jointe dans ton post). Il suffit de faire la connexion avec un câble RCA-jack plutôt que RCA-RCA et ça ne change rien...

Hormis ces différences, le matériel technique est identique...

S.


----------



## suscrofa (23 Mai 2008)

Et bien, comme prévu, je viens de recevoir mon iMac 24" et ai installé la clé Terratec Hybrid XS avec ELgato EyeTV (3.02).
Verdict : perfect!!! La clé s'installe très bien, et eyeTV la reconnait parfaitement (un menu lors de l'installation permet d'ailleurs de l'installe précisément!)
La qualité de la réception est nickel, et le signal au travers de l'entrée S-video est  bon!
D'ailleurs, la télécommande est mieux prise en charge avec eyeTV qu'avec Terratec Home Cinéma (ie. le logiciel équivalent sous PC fourni  avec la clé), les obutons sont mieux attribués et plus en accord avec leurs fonctions respectives!)

Je conseille cette clé au même titre que l'Elgato Hybrid : les 2 matériels sont rigoureusmeent identiques d'un point de vue technique (à mon avis), et la Terratec est sensiblement moins cher (y compris sous le packaging special Mac = livré avec eye TV).

S.


----------



## mafois2007 (14 Juin 2008)

Suscrofa,

Je voudrais faire comme toi, c'est à dire brancher ma freebox hd sur un imac via la clef terratec  mais j'ai un doute en ce qui concerne la partie son. Quelle connection utilise tu pour sortir de la freebox,  TV ou S-Video ? As-tu acheter un cable ou adaptateur complémentaite et si oui lequel ?

Merci par avance de ta réponse


----------



## suscrofa (20 Juin 2008)

Salut mafois2007,

En ce qui concerne le son, j'ai branché l'iMac sur ma chaine hifi (sortie jack depuis la sortie casque de l'ordi vers 2 RCA derrière l'ampli). Ce branchement permet ainsi de faire "au plus simple" et de s'affranchir des différents type de branchements possibles que je peux faire sur l'ordinateur (console, vidéo-projecteur, freebox HD ...) : ainsi, tout le son qui sort de l'ordi aura un rendu "hifi".
Pour en revenir plus précisément à ta question, je me suis servi de l'adaptateur "TV" fourni avec la freebox HD (à brancher sur la sortie "TV" au dos de l'appareil). De cet adaptateur, j'ai fait courir un câble S-Video/S-Video et un câble jack/jack  vers l'adaptateur fourni avec la clé Terratec (le même type d'adaptateur est fourni avec l'elgato, sauf que pour le son il s'agit de 2 embouts RCA au lieu de jack).
Tout marche très bien!

S.


----------



## mafois2007 (25 Juin 2008)

Suscrofa,

Tout d'abord merci, je viens de prendre connaissance de ta réponse !! 
Il y a cependant un truc que je ne comprend toujours (ca commence d'ailleurs à me vexer). Comment raccorde-tu l'adaptateur TV fournis par free (qui, chez moi, est constitué d'une prise péritel male et de 2 cinch femele) à tes cables S-Video/S-Video et jack-jack ? Utilise-tu celui de la première image du 4 ème post ? Si oui, sait-tu ou le trouver ?

Mafois2007


----------



## suscrofa (25 Juin 2008)

Salut Mafois2007,

Ben je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire, car il s'agit bien de l'adaptateur fourni avec la freebox HD dont tu parles et duquel je me sers... J'ai reçu ma freebox HD en février 2008, et je ne sais pas par contre si les câbles des adaptateurs ont changé entre temps...
Celui que j'ai eu dans le carton de ma freebox HD comporte une entrée "TV" d'un côté, et en sortie soit "péritel" soit "S-Video" (concernant l'image) + 2 sorties RCA (concernant le son) ; désolé mais j'ai pas trouvé de photo de cet adaptateur à joindre à ce message...
Pour ma part, j'ai donc branché cet adaptateur fourni sur la sortie "TV" de la freebox HD ("4A" sur la photo), puis j'ai relié la sortie S-Video de cet adaptateur vers l'entrée S-Video de l'adaptateur Terratec. Concernant le son, j'ai relié les 2 prises RCA de l'adaptateur freebox à l'entrée jack de l'adaptateur Terratec... Et voila!

Tiens-moi au courant de l'évolution des choses,

S.


----------



## mafois2007 (25 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir Suscrofa

Je crois que je commence à comprendre. L'adaptateur Free dont tu parle est nouveau. Apparemment il comporte une sortie de plus (la sortie S-Video). Je te joins 2 photos: l'une du dos de la freebox HD (l'emplacement des prises changent mais sinon ce sont les même), l'autre de ce fichu adaptateur (ma freebox date d'octobre 2007), sur lequel il y a la prise TV en entrée et uniquement la prise Péritel en sortie Vidéo + les 2 prises RCA.

Je vais donc voir avec Free si je peux acheter ce truc (pour l'instant il n'est pas dans la partie Boutique de leur site.

Merci encore pour tes infos

Mafois2007


----------



## mafois2007 (25 Juin 2008)

Rebonsoir

Après avoir appelé Free, je ne sais plus quoi penser. Le technicien m'a dit que le cable n'avait pas changé (cf la photo que j'ai jointe à mon précédent post). Peut-tu poster une photo de ton exemplaire ? 

Je deviens fous avec ce truc !!

mafois2007


----------



## suscrofa (26 Juin 2008)

Resalut Mafois2007,

Bon, après vérification je me suis rendu compte qu'effectivement j'ai raconté un peu n'importe quoi dans mon dernier post (désolé, d'autant plus que ça t'a induit en erreur)...

En fait, après vérification précise, concernant l'image, j'ai relié un câble S-Video qui sort de la freebox HD (sortie "4C" sur la photo de mon dernier post) directement à l'entrée S-Video de l'adaptateur Terratec.
Concernant le son, j'ai effectivement relié l'adaptateur fourni par free (et qui est le même que le tien ; désolé encore!) sur la sortie "4A"  (cf. photo de mon dernier post), et en ai relié les 2 sorties RCA à l'entrée jack de l'adaptateur Terratec)... And that's it!
J'ai donc 2 câbles qui sortent de la freebox HD et qui arrivent sur l'adaptateur Terratec : "4C" en S-Video / S-Video pour l'image (simple câble)   ;  2 x RCA (depuis l'adpatateur free) branché sur la sortie TV "4A" / jack pour le son...

Désolé pour la fausse piste :hein:

Dis-moi si maintenant tout est OK de ton côté...

S.


----------



## mafois2007 (26 Juin 2008)

Salut Suscrofa,

Ok maintenant je suis d'accord et prêt à tester sur mon macbook pro. L'imac 24" attendra encore un peu because budget. 
Pour info, j'avais essayé ton branchement avec une eyetv 200 d'un pote mais comme cela ne marchait pas (pas de son), j'avais un doute. Je comprend que cela vient de ce dernier. Bon je fais mon test ce soir.

Merci encore
mafois2007


----------



## Liyad (31 Mars 2009)

J'ai un petit problème...

J'ai acheté ceci : http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/new-fr/site/products/data_hvr900mac.html
Et pour la branché à la FreeBox HD, j'ai acheté un cable Fnac Vidéo/TV Cordon Audio/Vidéo Stéréo 3 RCA mâles/3 RCA mâles câble blindé/liason stéréo.
Les cables ressemble à ça mais sont Blanc/Jaune/Rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai installé le programme fournis avec "The Tube" et je suis réglé en "composite" sachant que aucun autre mode ne fonctionne.

Problème, la qualité de l'image est vraiment, mais vraiment mauvaise !
Un exemple : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du côté de la clef USB, les 3 RCA sont connecté directement à la mini prise usb.
Du côté de la FreeBox HD, le connecteur jaune (image) est directement branché à la box (4D sur l'image du poste précédent) alors que le rouge et blanc sont branché sur 4A avec ceci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment puis-je faire pour avoir une qualité acceptable ?
Autre problème, je n'ai aucune chaine HD en passant par l'interface de free alors qu'avec VLC, il m'en affiche... d'où cela peut-il venir ?


----------



## fpoil (31 Mars 2009)

salut,

1) le composite c'est assurément le signal analogique le plus pourri...

2) tu balances donc un signal déjà pas top top en sd sur un écran HD....

Pour avoir un peu  mieux, c'est d'avoir une clé qui accepte s-video en entrée


----------



## Liyad (31 Mars 2009)

Sa tombe bien, la clef accepte le S-Vidéo !
J'ai une prise comme celle de droite : http://media.photobucket.com/image/s video/quickpromo/videoc2.jpg

Il faudrait que j'achète quel câble pour pouvoir le relié à la FreeBox HD ?


----------



## Liyad (3 Avril 2009)

up ^^


----------



## suscrofa (4 Avril 2009)

Salut Liyad,

Je mets ma réponse à ton message sur le forum, afin qu'elle puisse (éventuellement) servir à d'autres personnes (d'autant plus qu'il m'est impossible de t'envoyer ma réponse par email [!])...

Comme le remarque fpoil, je passe effectivement par la sortie S-Video de la Freebox, que j'ai relié à l'entrée de ma clé Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XS, et qui le refile au Mac. L'image n'est pas ultra clean, mais cependant tout-à-fait regardable sans aucun "choc visuel"...

Pour répondre plus précisément à ton message, cette clé Terratec est effectivmeent HD et permet donc de visualiser les chaînes concernées en HD. Ainsi, je passe par la clé lorsque j'en ai la possibilité, plutôt que de passer par la sortie S-Video de la Freebox (et où la qualité en serait consécutivement dégradée...). Le résultat est de visualiser un canal en HD sur mon iMac 24'', ce qui est vraiment bien!

j'espère avoir répondu à ta question,

A +,

S.


----------

